# Clays for Anchoring Scents



## Badger (Apr 23, 2013)

Can any clay be used to anchor scents or are some clays better then others?  I was thinking of picking up some bentonite and was wondering how that would work?  Thank you in advance for your advice


----------



## lsg (Apr 23, 2013)

Yes, clays can help anchor scents.  Choose the clay depending on the color or conditioning value you want.  I choose some clays simply for their natural color.  Other clays, I choose for exfoliation and acne.


----------



## Badger (Apr 23, 2013)

Thank you.  That is what I thought, but I wanted to be sure.


----------



## marghewitt (Apr 23, 2013)

And how does adding a clay anchor the scent? I have never heard that before.


----------



## lsg (Apr 23, 2013)

I am not a a chemist so I can't give you a scientific answer.  Clays are unsaponifiable with wonderful absorbent properties so I am thinking that they help to absorb the scent and keep it intact throughout the saponification process.

http://www.soap-making-essentials.com/mineral-soap-ingredients.html


----------



## lizflowers42 (Apr 24, 2013)

Badger I have a TON of bentonite clay that I ordered years ago for making face masks.  I ordered a pound of it.  That's a lot of clay...so if you do, keep that in mind   I am now wondering if it would work to help lighten my soap color a bit?


----------

